# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) فــــلاشة من فضلكم مساعدة بخصوص فلاش طابليت duoduogo

## adilofoot

السلام عليكم إخوتي جزاكم الله خيرا أريد فلاش لطابليت إبني من نوع duoduogo  mt6580a

----------

